# Some Questions RE: Spouse Visa



## humdrumdreamer (May 6, 2016)

I have a few rather scattered questions that I've searched for but haven't seen answers to, or simply thought they'd be specific enough to be the first of their kind. Just for context: I'm in the process of applying for a spouse visa to join my husband in the UK.

- Do I need to make two copies of things like our chat logs, or can I simply just include one copy of these things (I don't care to have them returned.)

- He is on DLA and receives self-directed support from the local council to employ personal assistants, and also utilizes a mobility scheme. BUT, he also works a salaried role that brings in roughly 32k GBP annually. I originally planned on having him send me the 6 months worth of bank statements, but now after having done some reading, I'm wondering if he should ONLY include evidence of his received support so as to not confused the ECO? I am not sure how to approach the financial requirement because, while his salary brings us over the minimum threshold, he also receives disability support. Should I just have him send both? Further, assuming I send the original and a photocopy, do his support documents need to be notarized?

-In regards to notarizing, I do know that the papers such as his bank statements, if not originals, need to be certified. Obviously, over here that means notary. But we've been kind of at a loss as to what the UK equivalent is and where he'd go to get things notarized. Do the banks typically offer it, like they do here?

-Lastly, I've read a lot so far about packaging the final pile of papers - how not to use paper clips or staples, and just use string, etc... But what about the actual package itself? What do people typically use? A big expanding paper folder? Or just brown paper stock? This definitely seems like a silly question but so far I've seen no mention specifically of the container of the papers. Any suggestions of what will be durable enough to hold up to the journey but also be acceptable would be very appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## humdrumdreamer (May 6, 2016)

Edit: for my first question I should clarify. I intend on keeping one copy of everything for ourselves in case I need to use them to apply again (hopefully not). But I really meant, do I need to mail the logs off with their respective 2nd copy included. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## ameliabysea (Feb 29, 2016)

I can give you some insight into my experience two weeks ago applying for my spouse visa (granted already, thank goodness!) as far as the packaging/string/etc goes. I initially wrapped my two stacks (originals and copies) in brown paper and tied them with string. I wrote my GWF number and IHS number and 'priority processing paid' and my name on the brown paper with marker. But then I thought the better of it because I figured they probably would need to see either Appendix 2 or one of the printouts from the application at the appointment, but wasn't sure which ones and didn't want them to be inaccessible in the brown paper. So I ended up taking off the brown paper and making two cover sheets with all that info on it and put one on each stack. I tied them with string and put the two stacks in a plastic document wallet and took extra string in case I had to cut one open to get something out and then retie it. (Can you tell I'm a nervous nellie?!)

In the end the security guard who let me in to the Melbourne office and did the security check etc instantly told me to get rid of the plastic wallet and cut the string. He went into the office and came back with five bulldog clips for me to secure it with. I had to split the two stacks in half as the clips weren't big enough. So I think the lesson is - who knows. Other people get told off for using clips; my visa application centre gave them to me in place of the string.

The lady processing my appointment did want to see the first page of the application printout (with the square in the top right corner for the passport photo), and my VFS global printout of the receipt of my priority payment. She seemed very impressed with the two cover sheet things I had - I had COPIES and ORIGINALS bold and underlined at the bottom of the page and she said she had never seen one better organised. I had a cover sheet on each section (financial docs/ID docs/accommodation requirement/relationship docs) with a list of each document that was in that section. 

Might have been overkill but it worked for me - my visa was approved in 2 days and back in my hand in 6, including international postage from Australia to the Phillipines and back. 

All the best with your application - my advice is take bulldog clips and string and make cover sheets with your details and you'll most likely have covered all bases.


----------



## AuroraSkye (Feb 11, 2016)

1) UKVI reserves the right to keep any document that you submit. Even though copies aren't required as it's your choice to include them, but its best to include copies of what you want back at least. (recommended keeping some copies for yourself) I don't imagine one needs their chat logs back, so you probably don't need copies of that. Up to you.

2) I really don't know much about DLA or anything so I'm sorry I cannot help on this.

3) Well technically the bank statements, if they are not original, need to be stamped and signed by the bank. (Some people include a letter from the bank as well, but not always needed). US and UK are pretty much the same on that. Banks should be able to just sign and stamp the statements.

4) It depends on how you are shipping it. Did you buy the courier service from VFS? If so, you'll take it to UPS to ship after printing off the two shipping labels. UPS will provide two envelopes, one to send and another to be put inside for Sheffield to send back your documents (all included in the VFS price) - You won't pay anything extra when you take it to UPS. If you didn't buy through VFS, you can take it to UPS also, but you'll have to pay a few dollars extra for the envelopes plus whatever the weight costs of shipping your documents. (I think DHL is another option if not VFS or UPS?) Just make sure if you have priority to write "Priority Service" on the outside of the envelope like it asks and include the receipt inside.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Remember the VAC staff have nothing to do with Home Office. OK, they are working under Home Office guidance but it's the ECO who processes your application and looks through your documents. VAC staff sometimes go overboard and start dictating what you should do etc, but they have no power to do so and you can ask, politely, to take the documents as they are. So take their complimentary remarks with a pinch of salt. The best practice I've come across is you drop your two piles - originals and copies - into two large plastic folders they provide, which are then sealed and sent to visa processing centre, without comment.


----------



## humdrumdreamer (May 6, 2016)

*@ameliabysea* Thank you very much for your account, it was really helpful and reassuring. But I guess I'm a little confused on one more thing now - and this is probably because I've only just recently started filling out the online application and getting our supporting documents together. When you say 'appointment' are you referring to the biometrics appointment? Or is there another one after that? I think *@Joppa* alluded to it, too - the VAC?

Until now, I was under the impression that after the biometrics, it would be solely up to me to package my documents, and personally go to UPS (and/or use VHS) to ship them off from my location. Just to clarify, is there actually another appointment to make afterwards where I bring my document package and, in fact, THEY take the package to ship off from their location (the VAC?) like *@Joppa* says (where they'll provide me with the envelopes and send it for me.) Or is it how *@AuroraSkye* has said, that I'll bring it to UPS? It's rather conflicting so far...

Sorry to sound so ignorant, but I actually haven't gotten this far yet! :confused2: I haven't even submitted my online application - only just have it filled out. But I didn't want to hit submit until we had every supporting document together and ready. I originally thought I'd go with UPS but from the sound of it, it seems like VFS shipping is the easiest route. Hmm...

Thank you so much again, and congratulations on having yours granted! I can't wait to be at that point, phew..

One last question, for now, if anyone knows. I had a couple periods in the past two years where I would change my Facebook name to different nicknames ( I once used my nickname 'Birdy' for a couple months, or I spelled my real first and middle name backwards) because for a while I had privacy concerns with a family member who was abusive and I didn't want to be able to find my Facebook as I have a very unique surname. For the entire lifetime of my Facebook account I always used my middle name in place of my surname. Will this be something that looks bad when being reviewed? And if so, is there anything I can do, such as write an explanation, to avoid it looking unfavorable or being confusing?

This forum has been so incredibly helpful. Thank you all for your input! And thank you *@AuroraSkye* for the info on the bank stamp. That sounds quite easy and to know that is a big weight off.


----------



## Kestra (Nov 19, 2015)

Are you applying from the US? If so then yes, you'll do biometrics and then mail everything yourself. I used UPS to send it to Sheffield and the VFS return service. In terms of packaging, I made two piles, one originals and one with copies. I tied them each loosely with string. I took these to the UPS store and when mailing, I think the guy put them in some sort of plastic bag and then into the box. I don't think it really matters as they are papers and not super fragile, just don't have them rattling around in a huge box.

In regards to Facebook, I'm not sure why you're concerned. Are you submitting something from Facebook? I didn't reference my Facebook account anywhere with my own application so I'm not sure how any of it would matter to them.

Lastly I know someone else mentioned this, but my husband also had some recent statements printed at his bank and stamped at the bank. It might be worth asking about this ahead of time because I've seen some people have problems getting this at their banks in the UK. My husband had no problem from anyone at any of the Halifax branches he went to.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

How you submit your documents and application depends on what country you are applying from. There are no VACs in the US. For US applicants biometrics are done by the US Department of Homeland Security and forwarded to UKVI. Once you submitted biometrics you have 5 days to post your applicant and documents to Sheffield for processing.

https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/usa-apply-for-a-uk-visa/apply-for-a-uk-visa-in-the-usa

I don't think your Facebook account is of any interest or are you talking about messaging?


----------



## humdrumdreamer (May 6, 2016)

Kestra said:


> Are you applying from the US? If so then yes, you'll do biometrics and then mail everything yourself. I used UPS to send it to Sheffield and the VFS return service. In terms of packaging, I made two piles, one originals and one with copies. I tied them each loosely with string. I took these to the UPS store and when mailing, I think the guy put them in some sort of plastic bag and then into the box. I don't think it really matters as they are papers and not super fragile, just don't have them rattling around in a huge box.
> 
> In regards to Facebook, I'm not sure why you're concerned. Are you submitting something from Facebook? I didn't reference my Facebook account anywhere with my own application so I'm not sure how any of it would matter to them.
> 
> Lastly I know someone else mentioned this, but my husband also had some recent statements printed at his bank and stamped at the bank. It might be worth asking about this ahead of time because I've seen some people have problems getting this at their banks in the UK. My husband had no problem from anyone at any of the Halifax branches he went to.



Hi Kestra! I am including small snippet screen grabs from every couple months worth of our Facebook messenger conversation over the duration of our relationship, to put into the 'Intervening devotion' section along with our photo page. I'm also planning on including screen grab snippets from our Skype and Whatsapp logs. To my understanding so far this is something needed even for a spouse visa, to show we had been in consistent contact while apart?

And yes, I'm applying from within the US. I'll be shipping them from NY. I have read somewhere that I should include something (like a bag or some sort of container) with the package for them to return our originals in when they're done? Did you do this with yours?

Thanks for such a speedy response :O


----------



## AuroraSkye (Feb 11, 2016)

My experiences and suggestions are for someone applying from the US like yourself as each country is different. Did you buy the courier service and/or priority online from VFS?

If you didn't, then you can pick between a few companies (not USPS or FedEx if I remember correctly!) to send your documents. There isn't a specific way to send off your documents. You can buy envelopes from the company who you are shipping from, or Walmart, etc. It doesn't matter. Yes, you do have to include extra packaging like an envelope plus a return shipping label so they can return your documents to you.

I made it easier for myself as I was afraid (and stressed!) I'd mess something up so I bought the courier service online from VFS like Kestra, then went to UPS to ship. By doing this, they'll give you both envelopes and you print off the shipping labels at no extra cost. When I went to UPS, it took about 10 minutes and it was done. They gave me two really big padded plastic envelopes to use. I hope this helps.


----------



## Kestra (Nov 19, 2015)

humdrumdreamer said:


> Hi Kestra! I am including small snippet screen grabs from every couple months worth of our Facebook messenger conversation over the duration of our relationship, to put into the 'Intervening devotion' section along with our photo page. I'm also planning on including screen grab snippets from our Skype and Whatsapp logs. To my understanding so far this is something needed even for a spouse visa, to show we had been in consistent contact while apart?
> 
> And yes, I'm applying from within the US. I'll be shipping them from NY. I have read somewhere that I should include something (like a bag or some sort of container) with the package for them to return our originals in when they're done? Did you do this with yours?
> 
> Thanks for such a speedy response :O


Ah, right! We did Skype and Whatsapp. My husband put that part of the application together and I just looked to see what he did, because our real names weren't always there on Skype. He just said something like "Kestra sometimes appears as 'Kestra1234'" in a few short sentences at the top of the communications evidence. I'm not sure if there's any more expectation for you to use your real names with Facebook, but we at least didn't face that with Skype. Also I can't say for certain if it was a good or bad idea to include that bit with our communications log, but I can at least say it wasn't a critical mistake because my visa was approved.

Like AuroraSkye, we did the courier return return from VFS for ease of mind. So basically we purchased that one way, return shipping from VFS along with priority service (which is for priority processing, not priority shipping). So here's the basics of what happened when the application was done and ready to be mailed.

I had the two piles, the copies and the originals. I left the VFS receipt loose so that I could place it on the top. I walked it all over to the UPS store and told them I wanted to send this all to Sheffield. The guy made a small box for me and like I mentioned before, slipped the whole thing into some clear plastic bag before putting it in the box. I also mentioned that I already had a label for return shipping but needed some sort of envelope and he put a plastic envelope inside for the return documents.

Then that plastic bag got put into the small box and he sealed it up and printed off a shipping label to Sheffield for me. I told him I needed to write "PRIORITY" on it so he had me do that and then it was off!

I know it's easy to stress, but don't sweat the small stuff like the packaging too much. Try to focus on making sure that all the elements are there and that the important things are on the top. Just make sure to include return postage and an envelope of some sort.


----------



## humdrumdreamer (May 6, 2016)

Oh yeah, that makes sense! I suppose our Skype logs are just our usernames as well. Well that's a relief. I'm not so worried about it anymore, phew.

Also feeling a LOT better about the business of shipping it too. So glad I asked.

Still need to figure out if we will be better off claiming exemption for the fact he receives DLA. But I think we will be going with that and sending all of his bank statements, pay stubs, etc. anyway. Just to be on the safe side.

I came across a couple new questions today, and was wondering if anyone out there might have an idea:

1. I watched a vlog where an applicant said she included her driver's license along with her original passport and birth certificate. But she didn't specificy if she included her original license (whaa?!) or (certified?) copies of it.

1. I also read somewhere on the forums that, for us to include letters of support from our friends and family is just subjective and would be overlooked and not really count for much. I also read for me to include my resume and letters from past/present employers is overkill... Are these both true? 

At the very least I think I will be including a letter of support from his parents and my sister no matter what. Should these letters be handwritten? Further, should our letters of introduction/intent be handwritten too? Or is typewritten + ink signature sufficient.

I'm probably being too paranoid but regardless I'm feeling much more confident about this. Thank you everyone. Hoping that, having answers to the above, he can then post me all of his originals ASAP so I can hit submit on our application in the next week. *holds breath*




Kestra said:


> Ah, right! We did Skype and Whatsapp. My husband put that part of the application together and I just looked to see what he did, because our real names weren't always there on Skype. He just said something like "Kestra sometimes appears as 'Kestra1234'" in a few short sentences at the top of the communications evidence. I'm not sure if there's any more expectation for you to use your real names with Facebook, but we at least didn't face that with Skype. Also I can't say for certain if it was a good or bad idea to include that bit with our communications log, but I can at least say it wasn't a critical mistake because my visa was approved.
> 
> Like AuroraSkye, we did the courier return return from VFS for ease of mind. So basically we purchased that one way, return shipping from VFS along with priority service (which is for priority processing, not priority shipping). So here's the basics of what happened when the application was done and ready to be mailed.
> 
> ...


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

humdrumdreamer said:


> Oh yeah, that makes sense! I suppose our Skype logs are just our usernames as well. Well that's a relief. I'm not so worried about it anymore, phew.
> 
> Also feeling a LOT better about the business of shipping it too. So glad I asked.
> 
> ...


Passport is all that is necessary for the applicant . 



> 1. I also read somewhere on the forums that, for us to include letters of support from our friends and family is just subjective and would be overlooked and not really count for much. I also read for me to include my resume and letters from past/present employers is overkill... Are these both true?


All unnecessary. 





> At the very least I think I will be including a letter of support from his parents and my sister no matter what. Should these letters be handwritten? Further, should our letters of introduction/intent be handwritten too? Or is typewritten + ink signature sufficient.


Letters of introduction from the applicant and sponsor should be typed. Letters from parents and siblings are subjective and won't be considered. Don't bother. You really shouldn't clutter your application with unnecessary documents.


----------



## humdrumdreamer (May 6, 2016)

Thank you Nyclon! Yeah that is really the last thing I want to do. Especially because getting all of those things takes time, with waiting on people to write and send them. And I have no patience with that when I'm already itching to send this thing off.


----------



## humdrumdreamer (May 6, 2016)

Hi all!

Just went through and checked my application. All sections are green! So exciting. 

But one more thing:

I've been employed before by one of my previous (public) universities (for example, I had an .edu work email address). Just to be certain, this is considered work as a state employee, correct? Would I designate this as the "Government" sector, or the "Public or Civil Administration" sector in the dropdown box? I tried googling but nothing's very convincing.

If anyone has a clue, I'd really appreciate it! Thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If it was a public, non-private university, tick Public or Civil Administration.


----------



## humdrumdreamer (May 6, 2016)

Hi there!

Okay so today my husband (UK) picked up his bank statements from the bank and is planning on getting the copies of his ID and passport (new + old) certified/notarized by a family friend who is a GP (respected member of the community). So now the clock has started ticking and naturally I've been a worry wart! I'd really appreciate it if anyone could go through our list of documents and help us make sure that we haven't left out anything or obtained something incorrectly...

*His documents:*

_(Originals)_

Letter of Introduction & Support as sponsor
DEED
Pay slips (x6)
Letter from HR Manager/Employer
2x P60s
Driving License (Paper and Card)
Birth certificates (long and short)
DLA Benefits Entitlement
Council tax 2016 - 17 (Inc. single person discount)
Passport (New bio page + bio page/visa stamps + certified)
Electricity Bills (PDF)
Letters and cards to each other (just a few, originals+copies)
Bank Statements (7 months worth)

_(Copies)_

DEED to home
Payslips
P60s
Driving Licenses
Birth Certificates

*My Documents:*

_(Originals)_

Letter of Introduction & Intent
Biometrics Confirmation + Receipt
Cover Sheet with GWF Reference# and NHS Surcharge Ref/Confirmation#
VAF4A, printed
Appendix 2, filled out
Passport
Passport Photo x2 (UK size)
Birth Certificate
Notarised Copies of Driver License (x2)
Print-out of University Degree Completion (of my associate's degree)
Proposed Itinerary for flight to settle in UK

Evidence of Relationship:

Marriage Certificate (+copy)
Skype Logs
Facebook Screens
Whatsapp Screens
Photos (incl. wedding)
Email Print-outs
Past Flight Itineraries


*Questions:*

- Do I need to include my resume/work history?
- Do I need to provide my financials (bank statements, letter from employer, paystubs) if we are not using them to meet the financial requirement? (He receives DLA)

Lastly, we decided to purchase priority, just in case that is relevant. I'm still figuring it out and how it works, but I intend on including the receipt for that as well as writing PRIORITY all over our package of course.


----------



## humdrumdreamer (May 6, 2016)

Oh fudge! Just remembered another question. :\

I feel like we are missing something from proving adequate accommodation. Should we include photos of the home? Or is the deed enough? I don't believe it includes dimensions of the rooms. Only a diagram of where the flat is within the floor of the building.


----------



## humdrumdreamer (May 6, 2016)

Bump! Can I bump? I hope so :S

Really hoping someone could lend me some thoughts on our checklist :\ He is posting documents tomorrow. *biting nails*


----------



## AuroraSkye (Feb 11, 2016)

*Things you don’t need:*
Sponsor’s Driving License (all)
Sponsor’s Birth Certificate (all)
2x P60s (see note about requirement below)
Electricity Bills (Either Council Tax OR Utility, don’t need both)
Letters and cards to each other (considered subjective and probably not considered; communication logs/flight itineraries are much better proof)
Applicant’s Birth Certificate
Applicant’s Notarised Copies of Driver License (all)
Applicant's Print-out of University Degree

You only need a copy of the sponsor’s bio pages, not all the pages/stamps (unless you are using the stamps as travel proof?) and it doesn’t need to be certified.

I am entirely confused on how you are meeting the financial requirement. He receives DLA, right? Then you only need to prove the requirement through adequate maintenance (FM1.7a), not through employment (FM1.7) I believe.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa..._and_Accommodation_Appendix_FM_Annex_1_7A.pdf

Questions:
1)	You don’t need your Resume.
2)	You don’t need to prove any applicant financial documents if you aren’t using them for the requirement I believe.
3)	Does your husband have a recent mortgage statement? This goes along with the Land Registry/deed to prove he owns it. Other than that, it looks good. I’m assuming he is the one that owns it? If he isn’t, you’ll need a letter from the landlord giving permission you two can stay there. Also, if it’s more than you two staying there, it’s recommended to get a property inspection report to prove no overcrowding.

Current timelines for US seem to suggest that non-priority applications are taking at least 2 months. Priority seems to only take a few weeks at most. (based entirely on people’s posts in the timeline thread).

He doesn’t need to post extra copies of the originals to you. You can just photocopy them once you receive them then you send everything off (save on postage). UKVI reserves the right to keep any document you submit, so it’s best to include photocopies along with your originals.


----------



## humdrumdreamer (May 6, 2016)

AuroraSkye said:


> *Things you don’t need:*
> Sponsor’s Driving License (all)
> Sponsor’s Birth Certificate (all)
> 2x P60s (see note about requirement below)
> ...


Thank you! Wow... that's a lot of stuff I can set aside, huh.

As far as the financial requirement goes, yes. We'll be going the 'exempt' route with his receipt of DLA. I wasn't exactly clear about that and I also wasn't sure what documents that means he must provide to prove 'adequate maintenance' so we figured we would still send bank statements, proof of his DLA, pay stubs from his employer, etc.

Yes, he owns his flat. I've just told him about the mortgage statement. From what I've read so far, I was under the impression property inspection reports are only required if he shares his home with someone else like a roommate? As of right now it's just his self that resides there.

As for his passport, let me clarify... he only copied his bio page of his current passport. But he has an old prior passport too, and I read somewhere that if it is an old passport, they need copies of all the old stamps. Or would you stand by what you said?

Thank you again!


----------



## AuroraSkye (Feb 11, 2016)

Financial Requirement: Ah, I’m sorry. It looked like you were trying for Category A which is very similar required documents! Yep if you are going through DLA and meeting the adequate maintenance through employment, then that’s all good. That link I posted before tells you everything as well just in case. P60s should only be included if it covers the period to which you are submitting (in this case the 6 months of employment). If it doesn’t, they aren’t needed from what I understand. (payslips, bank statements, and letter are just fine.)

If it’s just him living there, no need for property inspection report. For accommodation, I try to mention that as well just in case the person asking may need it without realising. Didn't mean to confuse. ^-^;;

For sponsor’s passport, you only need a copy of his current bio pages, not old passports as well. For the applicant, it’s best to include current AND old passports if possible as all of it has to be mentioned in the online application. I hope all of this helps. Good luck! ^-^


----------



## humdrumdreamer (May 6, 2016)

Oooh, that makes sense! I'm really glad I can omit that part, because that was A LOT of pages, heh. Thank you for going through it, AuroraSkye! He posted his documents to me today. I may be able to hit the submit button by the end of the week... that's so exciting and nerve-wracking at the same time! X_X


----------



## humdrumdreamer (May 6, 2016)

So I received his docs today! Could someone help me out with something? Kind of urgent *tries to summon Joppa*

So, is the land registry the same thing as a deed to his home? He said he asked the bank for the deed and that's what they gave him. I'm still worried they are two separate things.

Also, I don't have something that looks like a mortgage statement here, except for the payments leaving his account in his bank statements. Hubby has said he's just uploaded them to our Google Drive. I'm just worried of it being a print-out on my end rather than stamped from his bank-- is that acceptable? When his bank statements are stamped?

I'm worried we don't have time for him to post something else...


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

humdrumdreamer said:


> So I received his docs today! Could someone help me out with something? Kind of urgent *tries to summon Joppa*
> 
> So, is the land registry the same thing as a deed to his home? He said he asked the bank for the deed and that's what they gave him. I'm still worried they are two separate things.
> 
> ...


Land registry documents are different to Deeds to a home. The land registry document confirms that the land has been registered within the county/district; the deeds are proof of ownership of a home. Until such time as a mortgage is paid off, most lenders will not release the deeds of a property (which they tend to hold while the mortgage is being paid off)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Crawford said:


> Land registry documents are different to Deeds to a home. The land registry document confirms that the land has been registered within the county/district; the deeds are proof of ownership of a home. Until such time as a mortgage is paid off, most lenders will not release the deeds of a property (which they tend to hold while the mortgage is being paid off)


That was the case until 1st November 2009, but if you bought your property after this date and it is registered with Land Registry (most are, as it's done by conveyancing solicitor), there are only online title deeds which are stored electronically by Land Registry. There are no paper Deeds.


----------



## humdrumdreamer (May 6, 2016)

Joppa said:


> That was the case until 1st November 2009, but if you bought your property after this date and it is registered with Land Registry (most are, as it's done by conveyancing solicitor), there are only online title deeds which are stored electronically by Land Registry. There are no paper Deeds.


Thank you both for the information. I went through the land registry folder thoroughly and it appears that there is also a Title/Proprietor section with his name on it. I feel pretty confident that's what they're looking for. They'll have to be! Because there's evidently nothing else for him to get, heh. Sorry to keep coming back with more and more questions, but we're really really close to being finished with our package! There's just one things that been pitting myself and him against each other today, and I really want to make sure we get it right so there's no risk of us being rejected. We can't afford to be rejected, that's for sure.

Like I said, we are claiming exemption from the financial requirement based on his DLA. I have an official letter here of explanation of his benefits from the DWA. He also sent his bank statements. But I'm worried that he needs to go back to the bank because they seem to have only stamped the FIRST page of the (stapled) statements. He thinks that it'll be okay because it's obviously straight from the bank.

Besides the stamp, the front page reads "This statement was printed in Branch 80-49-57 on 08 July 2016 at 16:38" and "The data shown on your statement was correct the time of printing."
Is this enough to be considered "On bank stationery"? Because other than this it is just regular printer paper. It has the URL of the intranet website at the bottom where you can obviously tell it's a portal only the bank could have access to.

I really hope he is right and I am wrong and just being overly anxious.


----------



## humdrumdreamer (May 6, 2016)

I think we've decided that the bank statements will be considered 'originals' because they were provided in person at the bank. 

Not much left except for biometrics and shipping! I want to include a copy of our marriage certificate per the requirements, but was wondering the best way to go about including a copy so we get the original returned to us. I just picked up a certified copy from the marriage bureau with the signature of the county clerk. Would anyone know if it's necessary to have this copy apostilled?

Thank you all so much. I can't even begin to explain how helpful and reassuring this forum has been to us.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

A certified copy of your marriage certificate is fine.

This is what FM-SE says about bank statements:

(1) on official bank stationery; or
(2) electronic bank statements which are either accompanied by a letter from the bank on its headed stationery confirming that the documents are authentic or which* bear the official stamp of the issuing bank on every page.*

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/immigra...endix-fm-se-family-members-specified-evidence


----------



## humdrumdreamer (May 6, 2016)

Thank you Nyclon. That was the guidance we were going by, but unfortunately my husband didn't reference it immediately before he visited his bank. So now, in an effort to try to save time we don't really have (for the 28 day requirement) just trying to figure out what is considered 'official bank stationery'. If he received it in person from a bank employee, would that perhaps be considered 'official bank stationery'?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

No.


----------



## humdrumdreamer (May 6, 2016)

Nyclon - Oof! Shame, but it's what my intuition was telling me too. I needed to convince my husband though, so your input helped very much with that. It looks like he'll be going back to the bank tomorrow. But it's okay, another 50 pounds for a guaranteed mail is a fair sacrifice, opposed to having it rejected and having to pay it all again or appeal. Thank you for being very patient with my interrogating  

I hope my thread is helpful for anyone else going the DLA-exemption route, at the very least! I didn't get many results when I searched, so I'm glad if this helps in the future.

Good news is we felt ready to go ahead and book my appointment and pay all the fees, since his revised bank statements should arrive by the date of my biometrics being taken. Can't wait to be able to come back with an update - hopefully a good one!


----------



## humdrumdreamer (May 6, 2016)

Is it acceptable to print photos (arranged 4 to a page with captions) out from my computer? They're for our relationship evidence. 

I've already had photos on photo paper printed at Walgreens and was planning to glue them to letter paper, but only three fit to a page, and that's only if I arrange them with 2 vertical and 1 horizontal.

So would I be better off arranging them in Docs and printing? Or anyone know of a better way? ... Could I glue photos front and back?


----------



## mansi.p (Jun 22, 2016)

humdrumdreamer said:


> Is it acceptable to print photos (arranged 4 to a page with captions) out from my computer? They're for our relationship evidence.
> 
> I've already had photos on photo paper printed at Walgreens and was planning to glue them to letter paper, but only three fit to a page, and that's only if I arrange them with 2 vertical and 1 horizontal.
> 
> So would I be better off arranging them in Docs and printing? Or anyone know of a better way? ... Could I glue photos front and back?


From what I have read on the forum so far, arranging them 4 on a page with captions/explaination is acceptable


----------



## humdrumdreamer (May 6, 2016)

mansi.p said:


> From what I have read on the forum so far, arranging them 4 on a page with captions/explaination is acceptable


Thanks mansi.p -- I was more concerned that my photos printed at the photo center were too big to fit more than 3 to a page. But I ended up going ahead and doing that after all. I managed to cut it down to 5 pages of photos this way. Didn't want to take the risk of home-printed photos being rejected.



Can anyone offer advice regarding Skype logs? My husband had uploaded all of our Skype logs (that only goes back to 12/2014 to begin with, because of getting new phones/computers) but when I went to the document to print it, saw that pre-2016 (Beyond 6 months from today) the logs ALL only look like this:



> [17/12/2014 08:05:19] (Husband's Name): Call ended – no answer
> [23/12/2014 02:27:49] (My Username): Call started
> [23/12/2014 02:27:49] (Husband's Name): Call ended – no answer
> [23/12/2014 02:31:22] (My Username): Call started
> ...


These are obviously useless to proving that we were calling each other. I don't know why they look like this, but they aren't accurate at all. OR they are completely excluding our successful video calls and the duration of those calls. When I instructed him to look in his Skype app to take direct screenshots, the screenshots looked exactly the same.

Did anyone else have this issue? I'm kind of panicking! I've tried searching everywhere, even on this forum for someone whose had the same issue, and have found nothing. Even third party exporting did this same thing. How could Skype have such useless and inaccurate call history?


----------



## humdrumdreamer (May 6, 2016)

Bump


----------



## humdrumdreamer (May 6, 2016)

Sorry for posting in this thread so much, but I'm thinking about this issue nonstop and how I might solve it, simply because it's the last thing I need to do before going to UPS tomorrow to post our documents. 

I just thought of another idea, last ditch effort. Hoping a mod or someone very knowledgeable with this might be able to answer before tomorrow... or I may end up holding off an extra day with bated breath just for the sake of getting suggestions of what's best to do :\

Would it perhaps be wise/acceptable to just include a cover letter explaining our Skype logs?

1. Why they don't show call duration beyond 6 months and 
2. Why we only have logs going back to 12/14 rather than 5/14 (when our relationship began)?


----------

